# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  مشکل در AutoPlay Media Studio

## ahosein

سلام خدمت اساتید
دوتا سوال در مورد نرم افزار ams داشتم :
1. یکی اینکه میخوام عملکرد کلیک بر روی یک دکمه رو طوری قرار بدم که زمانی  که بر روی اون کلیک میشه مستقیما فایلی رو از یه لینک دانلود کنه، حالا  اگر سیستم دانلود منیجر داشته باشه، با اون وگرنه با دانلودر مرورگر.  منظورم اینه که نمیخوام وقتی روی دکمه کلیک میکنه آدرس رو تو مرورگر باز  کنه بعد دانلود، بلکه مستقیما دانلود کنه. کسی میتونه بگه چیکار باید بکنم ؟
2. یکی دیگه هم اینکه میخوام برای اجرای اتوران محدودیت بذارم. یعنی مثلا  کاربر روی یک سیستم فقط سه بار بتونه اون رو باز کنه. برای این چیکار کنم ؟
پیشاپیش متشکرم

----------


## SajjadKhati

*1) باید از تابع زیر استفاده کنی :
*

HTTP.Download("http://www.mydomain.com/myfile.exe", "C:\\Downloads\\myfile.exe", MODE_BINARY, 20, 80, nil, nil, nil);


*برای استفاده از IDM اینکه نصب داره یا نه ، یا باید از لیست پروسه استفاده کنی و لیست پروسه هاشو چک کنی یا بهتر اینه که باید از رجیستری استفاده کنی که در این صورت مقادیر IDM رو باید بدونی کجا ذخیره میشه که کار مشکلی هم نیست
برای دانلود با IDM یا باید چک کنی ببینی کمپوننت اش برا لوا هست یا نه و یا باید از کامپوننت اتوات استفاده کنی که یه کم پیچیدگی شاید داشته باشه

2) باید از دیتابیس استفاده کنی و با یه شمارنده ، تعداد هر بار که وارد میشی و خارج میشی رو توش ذخیره کنی و اگه اون تعداد برابر 3 شد ، دیگه اتوران همون موقع اجرا ، بسته شه
فیلم آموزش AMS تو اینترنت هست بصورت کامل سرچ کنی . همینطور pdf اش
*

----------


## MANDEL

با کئ نویسی و چندتا پلاگین راحت میتونی اینکارو انجام حتی برنامرو خیلی زیبا طراحی کنی

----------

